# des news



## danielc

J'ai essayé de faire une recherche sur le site d'un journal francophone. J'ai eu ceci
"Inscris-toi dès maintenant pour utiliser la fonction de recherche de news."

Recherche...de _news?_ Est-ce que _news_ est répandu dans ce sens ? Qu'est que ça donne, au lieu de _nouvelles_, par exemple?


----------



## Yendred

Oui, _news _est un anglicisme répandu en France. On pourrait dire _actualités, informations _ou _nouvelles_, mais c'est plus court de dire _news_.
Il y a même une chaîne d'information en continu qui s'appelait anciennement "_I-Télé_" (I comme _information_), et qui s'appelle maintenant "_CNews_" (Le "C" indique qu'elle appartient au groupe de médias _Canal+_).


----------



## danielc

C'était un journal européen. Je n'entends pas _news_ en français canadien. Merci Yendred!


----------



## iuytr

Plus généralement, on entend souvent en langage familier en France : "t'as des news ?"  pour: tu as des infos/des nouvelles ?


----------



## Maître Capello

On notera que _news_ est prononcé à la française : [njuz] voire [ɲuz].


----------



## OLN

En France, on entend plutôt [nju*z*] à l'anglaise.


> UK:*UK and possibly other pronunciations/ˈnjuːz/US:/nuz, njuz/ ,(no̅o̅z, nyo̅o̅z)
> news - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com





danielc said:


> Je n'entends pas _news_ en français canadien.


Pourquoi ne sommes-nous pas surpris ?


----------



## Yendred

OLN said:


> En France, on entend plutôt [nju*z*] à l'anglaise.


----------



## danielc

OLN- Vos anglicismes ne sont pas les nôtres (et vice-versa!)


----------



## Yendred

danielc said:


> OLN- Vos anglicismes ne sont pas les nôtres (et vice-versa!)


Et que penser des "_news people_" de _Voici _ :
https://www.voici.fr/news-people/

On peut même citer Wikipédia :
"Voici _est un magazine hebdomadaire français, sur l'actualité et les *news people*._"


Comment le diriez-vous au Canada ?


----------



## Bezoard

iuytr said:


> Plus généralement, on entend souvent en langage familier en France : "t'as des news ?"  pour: tu as des infos/des nouvelles ?


Pas très fréquent autour de moi. "News" reste connoté pour moi aux informations diffusées par les médias, notamment sur Internet ou la télé. Je ne l'utiliserais pas pour des nouvelles personnelles.


----------



## Yendred

Bezoard said:


> Pas très fréquent autour de moi. "News" reste connoté pour moi aux informations diffusées par les médias, notamment sur Internet ou la télé. Je ne l'utiliserais pas pour des nouvelles personnelles.


Non moi ça ne me choque pas (ou plus) :
_- Au fait, t'as des news de Camille ?
- Non, elle m'a pas donné de news depuis deux semaines._


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> En France, on entend plutôt [nju*z*] à l'anglaise.


Pardon, c'était une coquille de ma part, maintenant corrigée.

Mais c'est clairement prononcé « niouze » à la française avec un vrai son /u/ et pas à l'anglaise.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Mais c'est clairement prononcé « niouze » à la française avec un vrai son /u/ et pas à l'anglaise.



 Je l'entends prononcer en français [njuːz], ce qui me semble être la prononciation anglaise.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le son anglais n'est pas un /u/ français bien fermé ; il est plus ouvert et plus central, se rapprochant de /əw/ voire /əy/.

Par ailleurs, beaucoup d'anglophones ne prononcent pas du tout le /j/.


----------



## danielc

Yendred said:


> Et que penser des "_news people_" de _Voici _ :
> https://www.voici.fr/news-people/
> 
> On peut même citer Wikipédia :
> "Voici _est un magazine hebdomadaire français, sur l'actualité et les *news people*._"
> 
> 
> Comment le diriez-vous au Canada ?


_News_= _nouvelles_. Pour _news people_, pourquoi pas _vedette?_ Je suis surpris par cet usage de _news (_et _people)_!


----------



## Bezoard

On n'est pas sur le bon forum pour en discuter mais la prononciation britannique du "u" dans /njuːz/* (et pas l'américaine /nuːz/) ne me paraît pas significativement différente de ce que j'entends en français et qui serait d'ailleurs la prononciation qu'utiliseraient les francophones s'ils parlaient anglais. Par contre, en français, la prononciation du "n" est un peu plus plate et celle du "j" peut-être un peu plus longue, ce qui fait qu'on repère quand même bien la prononciation française.

* transcription donnée dans les dictionnaires anglophones


----------



## danielc

Si je prononçais _news_ en français, ma prononciation serait canadienne-anglaise, nord-amércaine, donc /nuːz/ comme l'indique Bezoard pour la prononciation américaine.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> la prononciation britannique du "u" dans /njuːz/* (et pas l'américaine /nuːz/) ne me paraît pas significativement différente de ce que j'entends en français


Ce n'est pourtant pas exactement le même son que dans _houx_ ou _où_ par exemple. Dans le dictionnaire WR, on peut écouter la version « France » de _où_ pour entendre le vrai son [u] ; il diffère sensiblement du son de la voyelle dans la version anglophone de _news_, que l'on peut écouter par exemple sur Cambridge Dictionary.



Bezoard said:


> * transcription donnée dans les dictionnaires anglophones


Justement, cette transcription ne me semble guère exacte !


----------



## danielc

Je reviens à ma question au début du fil.  Qu'est que ça donne, _news_, au lieu de _nouvelles_, par exemple? Yendred a dit que c'est plus court de dire _news_. Est-ce que cette syllabe de moins est-elle si importante pour mes cousins européens?


----------



## Yendred

danielc said:


> Est-ce que cette syllabe de moins est-elle si importante pour mes cousins européens?


Non bien sûr, il n'y a pas que ça d'important.
C'est surtout que l'utilisation d'anglicismes est à la mode (au moins en France, je ne sais pas pour les autres pays francophones) dans la plupart des milieux, qu'ils soient professionnels ou privés.
Propagation des anglicismes
L'anglais de France


----------



## Maître Capello

Le commentaire de Yendred est d'autant plus vrai pour la jeune génération.


----------



## lemon9

J’ai même eu un médecin qui me disait alors voilà les News. On a vos résultats d’analyse , etc…


----------



## Nanon

À noter qu'une émission humoristique (un vrai-faux journal télévisé) qui s'appelait « Les Niouzes » a existé en France de façon éphémère: Les Niouzes. Ça date de 1995.


----------



## danielc

Yendred said:


> ...C'est surtout que l'utilisation d'anglicismes est à la mode (au moins en France, je ne sais pas pour les autres pays francophones) dans la plupart des milieux, qu'ils soient professionnels ou privés.


Un bon point. J'ai l'impression que l'usage des anglicismes au Canada est moins une question d'être à la mode, comme le mentionne Yendred pour la France. Je suis surpris comme j'ai dit par cet usage et je le trouve moche et inutile. Mais ai-je raison que les Européens ne sont pas (plus?) dérangés par ce mot?  Il est entré dans tous les registres, ou presque? Le journal européen où j'ai vu ce mot en premier me semble quand même un journal de qualité.


----------



## Yendred

danielc said:


> Mais ai-je raison que les Européens ne sont pas (plus?) dérangés par ce mot?


Non seulement on n'est pas dérangés, mais c'est même valorisant de l'utiliser ou de l'entendre, puisque c'est à la mode.
Néanmoins, ça reste d'un usage familier ou médiatique.



danielc said:


> "Inscris-toi dès maintenant pour utiliser la fonction de recherche de news."


Ce journal, ou du moins son site Internet, s'adresse au lecteur par un tutoiement, c'est signe qu'on est dans une relation familière, ou au moins voulue comme telle.
Je vois mal un site comme _LeMonde.fr, _par exemple, s'adresser à ses lecteurs en les tutoyant.


----------



## danielc

Peut-être que _Le Monde _est un journal de qualité supérieur à celui que j'ai cité. Mais vous venez de dire que _news_ reste d'un usage médiatique, entre autres. Seriez-vous surpris si des médias de qualité, selon vous, utilisaient ce terme? J'essaye de comprendre le registre de ce mot de votre côté.


----------



## Yendred

danielc said:


> Seriez-vous surpris si des médias de qualité, selon vous, utilisaient ce terme?


Il faut déjà les trouver, les médias de qualité...
Par écrit, dans un journal comme _Le Monde_, oui ça me paraîtrait décalé de lire "_news_" au lieu de _nouvelles, actualités_, etc.
Mais dans la langue de tous les jours, entre amis, entre collègues, ça ne me choque pas. Question d'habitude.


----------



## Reynald

Ici vous entendez presque quotidiennement _fake news,_ dans les médias aussi bien que dans les conversations.


Maître Capello said:


> Le commentaire de Yendred est d'autant plus vrai pour la jeune génération.


Oui, c'est impressionnant. Entre les _story_, _haul_, _fitting room, playground, you are what you eat, etc. _(j'en oublie, je devrais les noter ), lus et entendus un peu partout, ils devraient tous bientôt être bilingues.


----------



## Yendred

Reynald said:


> ils devraient tous bientôt être bilingues


A condition de ne plus parler de _parking, smoking, building, relooking... _


----------



## danielc

Reynald said:


> Ici vous entendez presque quotidiennement _fake news,_ dans les médias aussi bien dans les conversations.


Avez-vous vu cet article?

Grand dictionnaire terminologique - fausse nouvelle


----------

